# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  How do I stop living in fear?

## Jason

I don't understand why I feel this way. There is no logical reason for it. I'm afraid to drive, I'm afraid to die, I'm afraid to have a disease, to be blind, everything.
I do everything in my life but I'm really anxious all the time. I was in a psychiatrist before but now I'm better. I was also diagnosed with anxiety disorder before but now that i'm better I just want someone to give me tips to overcome this fear of fear.I just want to be more relaxed.

----------


## CityofAngels

Only thing that helps me is kundalini yoga. But the progress is sloooooooooooooooooow.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I don't understand why I feel this way. There is no logical reason for it. I'm afraid to drive, I'm afraid to die, I'm afraid to have a disease, to be blind, everything.
> I do everything in my life but I'm really anxious all the time. I was in a psychiatrist before but now I'm better. I was also diagnosed with anxiety disorder before but now that i'm better I just want someone to give me tips to overcome this fear of fear.I just want to be more relaxed.



Giving generic tips is only going to work up to a point. You want to be more relaxed. And that's certainly possible. It's just more likely to be achieved through working with you on an individual level. If you're still under the care of a therapist/doctor/qualified mental health professional then discuss your want of being more relaxed with them. Or I''d be happy to work with you to achieve your goal. Either way, it's possible. And generic tips may well help. But you've got your own life and your  own circumstances so some tips are just not going to work or fit well in your life. If we/you look at things from an individual perspective then you'll find it easier to achieve your goal.

----------

